# hplip does not work - access configuration?

## psdasilva

hplip utility (that small printer icon) stopped to work!

1. Clicking on the icon I don't see any printer.

2. When trying the configuration I can see all cups printers but cannot create, modify or delete any of them.

A message box is displayed indicating a cups-authorization-canceled error.

Here is my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file:

(please ignore the comments. Most are the default ones).

```

# Log general information in error_log - change "warn" to "debug"

# for troubleshooting...

LogLevel warn

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

# Listen localhost:631

# Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Port 631

# Show shared printers on the local network.

# We switch this off by default in Gentoo, to avoid an unnecessary open port.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseLocalProtocols CUPS

# Needed at least for firefox

HostNameLookups On

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Web interface setting...

WebInterface Yes

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

# Allow localhost

  Allow From <local ip addr 1>

  Allow From <local ip addr 2>

  ...

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

# Allow localhost

  Allow From <local ip addr 1>

  Allow From <local ip addr 2>

  ...

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

# Allow localhost

  Allow From <local ip addr 1>

  Allow From <local ip addr 2>

  ...

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default CUPS-Get-Devices>

  # AuthType Default

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

  # AuthType Default

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

# Set the authenticated printer/job policies...

<Policy authenticated>

  # Job/subscription privacy...

  JobPrivateAccess default

  JobPrivateValues default

  SubscriptionPrivateAccess default

  SubscriptionPrivateValues default

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job Cancel-My-Jobs Close-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After Cancel-Jobs CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

## psdasilva

Another thing ...

lpstat -a only prints an empty line for each defined printer!!!

----------

## The Doctor

Is hp-check revealing? Run as a normal user, not root.

----------

## psdasilva

hp-check only shows 2 optional missing applications. Nothing wrong, I think.

For lpstat -a, a client (using kubuntu) correctly shows the server (using gentoo) printers. But another client (using gentoo) and the server itself shows only blank lines!

----------

## psdasilva

emerging cups 1.5.3 fixed the lpstat issue.

hplip still not working!!!

----------

